# Question on 04 GTO head gasket



## 06BLUEGTO (Feb 27, 2007)

Hey...Are the 04 GTO stock head gaskets graphite or metal?


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

They are two layers of graphite sandwiching a steel core, and utilizes stainless steel PTFE coated flanges and lacing.


----------

